# What are your earliest memories on Animal Crossing?



## thisistian (Dec 22, 2016)

When I first bought Wild World in December, I called my town Iceland. And I was surprised to see all that the whole town was covered in snow, which really suited 'Iceland' ^.^


----------



## mondogecko9 (Dec 22, 2016)

In New Leaf, the first one I bought myself, I spent hours jumping off the cliffs XD


----------



## Balverine (Dec 23, 2016)

when I and my kid brother shared a town on city folk, I remember him completely filling the town with gold roses w/o my consent and I stomped on them all and pretended it was an accident

I hate gold roses lmao

I also remember mailing myself a pair of 3d glasses for some reason, and then forgetting about it, then when I got them three months later I was like "??????? why???"


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 23, 2016)

The first thing I remember is naming my character and my town. Just kidding, that would be too obvious. Though I can tell a really old memory: So it was a few days after I first started playing Animal Crossing GCN and Mitzi told me to plant flowers around her house. I went ahead and planted flowers around her house and I talked to her then she rewarded me with something (I think it was furniture). Those flowers are still there to this day and I try my best not to trample them.


----------



## hamster (Dec 23, 2016)

don't really remember much. i would play with my sisters all the time on ww & when resetti came to ask for an apology i failed every time. i would get my sisters to help but i later came to the realisation you had to write it perfectly. i forgot & then it would take hours for us to figure it out


----------



## mayortiffany (Dec 24, 2016)

I remember having to work at Tom Nooks in Wild World and hoping the whole game wouldn't be like that. But at the same time, I took his tasks very seriously! I would spend so long meticulously writing a letter on the town bulletin board thinking all my villagers would read it and talk about it. 

I also remember being at a family vacation and meeting a distant cousin my age who also had the game. We'd spend hours playing Wild World together. He had hacked his town for the 99k bell bags appearing instead of weeds and gave me so many bags I had to put them outside! I thought he had legitimately gained them and was so impressed.


----------



## UnwrittenTale (Dec 25, 2016)

My earliest memory is being about seven years old, and being introduced to the gamecube version over a friend's house. I remember sitting on the train chatting with Rover, and the time after when I had seen Blanca I freaked out and ran and told her something was legitimately wrong with the game. I thought it forgot to load her face or something, it was so horrifying.

I also remember the stuff of legend; back when internet wasn't a big thing yet but you had what little GameFAQ's could provide you. I always thought putting those codes in for items was so cool, sitting there with a notepad and having them written down and trying them out. It was freaky when Tom Nook said my present had arrived from '!#@!%$^&'. Very freaky.

Anyone else remember the tale of Brutus? Or if you reset your game 60 times with Resetti, he would delete your save file? Me and my cousin were actually twisted enough to try that. XD Didn't work and we were disappointed, but still.

The first game always felt very mysterious and full of secrets and lore. Sending those key symbols to villagers with a specific code to get items, those hacked items like the fish, the airplanes, oh good heavens catching the whale was something I _dreamed_ about.


----------



## Lapsang (Dec 27, 2016)

my earliest memory of playing AC was renting the gamecube version from the local rental store and staying up for HOURS playing it... eventually i think the memory card was either full or stopped working so i couldn't save my game at all, so i would be really upset when i had to return it. i would beg my parents to go to the rental store so i could play it again! 

when i got my own DS and AC:WW, it was a blessing to be able to save the game. my best friend and i would play it 24/7... those were some really good times.


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

my earliest memory of animal crossin is the night i first got wild world. i was so confused on what i was supposed to do, and i couldn't find my house, and i kept talking to tangy to see if she would help me lmao


----------



## liliamgirl (Jan 5, 2017)

I remember starting my town in Wild World when I was young. I got it the day I received my pearl pink DS lite with a princess peach case!


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 5, 2017)

I remember playing it on the game cube for the very first time. For the Halloween event I remember spending most of my time looking for Jack. Now that it's broken I can't play it anymore.


----------



## intropella (Jan 7, 2017)

I remember being super ecstatic when I first received animal crossing wild world. I didn't what the game had offer. Once I realized that I can literally do 'anything' and have some animal villgers I was instantly hooked. I invested majority of the time collecting all the furniture I can. I try to do stupid online 'cheat' like getting a nintendo dog in wild world. (not even possilbe). 
It was super fun playing wild world with my classmates during the bus on the field trip. Ahh so many good memories. 

I always wanted to do multiplayer over wifi, but my house didn't have wifi at the time. So I was stuck playing offline mode. Ahh wild world was the first game that made me love Stitches. I just remember going to his house everyday and talk and what not. I also remember enjoying pushing the characters around to get them super mad. But ahh worst part is when my ds die I have to deal with mr. resett, which makes me scared  He literally made me heart skip a beat because i was so frightened. haha


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 7, 2017)

I destroyed my brother's girlfriend's town, dug pitfalls and gave the DS back to her.


----------



## Pinkbell (Jan 7, 2017)

Game cube is the furthest back I can remember..


----------



## Wrath Reign (Jan 8, 2017)

I remember being a really little kid, like, 3 or 4 maybe, and my brother was playing the gamecube Animal Crossing. I loved watching him play, and I always wanted to play it myself. I begged him to teach me but he never felt like it. I still loved watching him play it, and one day I wanted to play, so he finally threw down the controller and told me to play and left. I was really sad because I wanted him to watch me play like I watched him play, and I had no clue what I was doing. I remember that he was talking to the gyroid out front and I wanna say his house was the top left one. I had no clue what I was doing and I only sat there a minute and ran away because I was scared that I'd break his game. xD


----------



## Crowe F. (Jan 8, 2017)

In the GCN version when I was like 5 I did the gyroid glitch with my character not having knowledge of how to do it before and I had nightmares for a week straight of that


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

Shortly after I got ACNL, I unlocked the online island, and would go there all the time due to having nothing better to do.

I also remember being at the entire Spring Event for AC GCN about two years back.


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 11, 2017)

I remember playing it on the gamecube ages ago and just being amazed at the real-time aspect of it, with weather and holidays and all of that. At the time that was a pretty new experience and it really impressed me. I also loved the simple joy of fishing and it was that aspect of the game that stayed with me for years until I discovered it still existed and picked it back up again in 2015.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 13, 2017)

I remember I first got Wild World when I was only 7 years old. It was winter, so there were stars in the snow on the ground. Rosie was in my town, and I remember being confused why she kept saying the word "silly". I also remember being greatly amused when I was pushing Lucy around and making her upset. Good times :')


----------



## aschton (Jan 13, 2017)

i've been playing acnl since christmas 2015 :') i rented city folk when i was 12 and loved it, was beyond mad when i had to return it, too


----------



## Xme (Jan 14, 2017)

I remember wearing gingham in the game cube version and spending all my time catching red snappers on the beach.


----------



## SereneMidnight (Jan 14, 2017)

I remember spending days just playing the GC version, catching fish to pay off my debt and collecting every piece of the Modern furniture set. Was super happy when I got that set completed.


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 1, 2017)

Going back and forth between mine and my friends town on Wild World, and getting super excited to get our hair done at Shampoodles haha


----------



## Boccages (Feb 2, 2017)

It was back when Animal Crossing came out for the GameCube in sept. 2002...

I remember two of the starting villagers in my town (now long gone). It was Ozzie who lived near the beach and Monique living close by. No specific event. I also remember Rasher being the first to move in. And Olive would erect igloos during winter and prepare a hot soup during the following winter months.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 2, 2017)

Visiting Maple early in the morning (GC).


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 5, 2017)

I remember playing the Game Cube, and fishing was my favorite thing to do. I remember getting so excited because there was this HUGE fish in the river. I called my son over ( he shared in the excitement ), and I was so worried I would mess up and not get it. Luckily I caught it, and it was my first  stringfish. I took it straight to the museum to donate.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also remember going in the igloo with a bunch of hard earned bells, and losing almost all of it to Blaire in just one single game. My jaw dropped when I realized how much I lost. My son laughed.lol.


----------



## pixemi (Feb 20, 2017)

I got mine from my best friend! At the time she was visiting our home country after moving out to UK. It was christmas time, snow everywhere. We met up in a cozy cafe and she handed me a copy as a christmas present! It was a used copy and the previous owner did not reset the game, leaving me with a bell fortune, some neat collectable items. I transfered all the neat stuff to my friend's copy, the town also had marshal but I was not so impressed by him and decided to just make my own town without selling him.


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 21, 2017)

My mom bought animal crossing for the game cube, but she never played it, my brother started a town called qwerty (i have no idea why) interestingly he accidentally said "I'M NOT A BOY!!!" so my brother's first animal crossing character was a girl. I can't remember exactly who I had in my town, but I'm sure I did have cookie


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 23, 2017)

Playing city folk at a friend's house then buying it myself for Christmas!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

I thought Animal Crossing wasn't my kind of game but I wanted to watch someone play so I let my girlfriend do it. She likes it then I got curious so I tried it myself. In the end, I've gotten way more addicted playing it than her haha


----------



## Foreversacredx (Feb 25, 2017)

I got WW in 2005 when it came out. I remember having Mint and Peanut in my first ever town and they were and still are my favourite villagers & for some reason I always would wear the puffy hat? & every time I went over my friends house all we did was play ACWW but I don't even speak to her anymore.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 25, 2017)

All of these were in animal crossing population growing, the gamecube game! I remember: having pink hair, catching a LOT of jellyfish while fishing in the ocean, working for tom nook and writing a post on the Bulletin Board that said something like "tom nook smells" and planting all the flowers he gave me near my house and not wearing my work shirt and making him mad haha! Oooh and having these villagers: Pecan, Olivia, Gonzo and Static. And also entering in codes to get mini games! :3 I remembered a lot more about it than I thought I did.


----------



## Flunkifera (Mar 6, 2017)

One of the first memories I remember was me, sitting in the train and speaking to Rover. I named my first town "Nintendo" and my second town "New Leaf". I just wanted to go as fast as I can and I just travelled in the all the time, I wanted to have all the Shops and villagers I liked. I planted flowers, trees and bushes everywhere and I had some really disgusting and ugly villagers, but I was happy. Until the day, I realised, these names are **** and I started new with Thor?nia.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Earliest memory:

- Buying the game on the day it came out in NA and being grounded from playing it on that day but I still did it anyways.


My first town is long gone but I definitely miss it :,(


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 8, 2017)

My uncle had a copy of Wild World and I remember going to my grandparents and watching him play. For whatever reason he didn't have his DS so he asked to use mine. His town was a wreck from not playing it and he gave me two dollars to pull all the weeds from his town xD He either gave it to me or I accidently stole it (I think we both forgot it was still in my DS and I left without realizing it, I don't remember him every explicitly saying I could have it) but after a few years I found it and restarted the town. I played that and eventually got City Folk but I never played it much since I've always been more of a portable gamer.


----------



## Limon (Mar 8, 2017)

When I got my first DS (The big blocky blue one) Wild World came with it. I was so excited to pop the game in and play. I guess that's my earliest memory.


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 8, 2017)

I remember first reading about Animal Crossing on the Game cube in a Tips&Tricks magazine. It's was on the cover and the moment I read the article,  I knew I had to play it. I was (and still am) a huge simulator fan. One Christmas, my folks got me a game cube with it and a few other games. I remember waking up for aerobics. Going inside the lighthouse.

I remember Sally, Bangle and either Cube or Roald (the penguin with the gcn shelf in his house). I loved Sally's house and I hung out there a lot. Bangle, I loved the retro TV in her house and it took me so long to get a television and you know what she does? She forced me to talk to her and said something like "I'm not letting you go until you give me the TV." I was so upset! I didn't like her again until recently. Haha. 

Such good times.


----------



## Braixen (Mar 8, 2017)

When I was 7 or 8 someone gave me WW for my birthday and I remember not really knowing how to play it, (or rather what I was doing), and used to think that the weeds were just grass and that they couldn't be pulled haha


----------



## Toeto (Mar 9, 2017)

It must have been around 2004, I was 7 years old. I got Animal Crossing for the gamecube. I could't speak or understand English yet, but I was very excited to play. My first town had Kiki in it. I got really confused when Tom Nook asked me to write something on the board in the plaza, and I cried for my mother, but she didn't understand it also so I cried some more. 

Eventually I got into playing. Then, the horror happend. The power went off and my game didn't save. Resetti came, and I needed to type a sentence he gave me. But I didn't understand. So I resetted my save file. Kiki was gone. It was a sad, sad day.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 11, 2017)

my first ever real animal crossing town was named Fudgeton in wild world in 2012. i remember being salty online because i couldn't change my hair color and was mad other people could lol. my first new leaf town in 2013 was named Candy  i reset my town a lot but i usually just kept naming my towns Candy or Kawaii and i was super social i had a big friend group that was on a lot and we would just talk forever using the friend messager. i remember i would drop off stuff in their towns and when i reset id come pick it up from my new town  they were such great friends but idk where they went. i also remember us all decorating our houses to be cafes or hotels and we would rp a lot. i miss being 12 when i had time to actually play video games D:


----------



## Marshy9999 (Mar 11, 2017)

Mine is when I first discovered Animal Crossing, and that was in City Folk. I lived in a town called Canada ( Where I live ) and I remember talking a lot to Pippy... She was in my first ever town and we got along really well! So much nostalgia...


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 11, 2017)

Loving Purrl.. My we were the best of friends... I also remember Static being sick but that was a long time after me and Purrl were besties... and finally what ended my City Folk experience was that damn scorpion.. it scared me so much i never wanted to play again  but how i got back into animal crossing is a different story


----------



## fenris (Mar 18, 2017)

I remember trying to fill up the museum on the Gamecube version.

So much time travel.  So much coelacanth-induced rage.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 20, 2017)

Running endless quests for the villagers but at least they didn't change their clothes or houses.


----------



## carp (Mar 20, 2017)

sitting with my mum in the conservatory in summer, running around fun town on the wii - catching butterflies, fish and talking to my new found friends


----------



## Kess (Mar 24, 2017)

taking for ever to decide on a town name for WW and finally settling on Gemtown....but I think I spelled it Jimtown.... why


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 24, 2017)

Back when I was really young playing the GameCube version, I remember not knowing what to do and how to upgrade my house and simply only caring about what animals my villagers were.


----------



## Apparition (Mar 25, 2017)

Hanging out with Rosie in an igloo. She wouldn't share her chowder


----------



## revika (Mar 26, 2017)

Playing AC:GC when I was 11!! Getting up ridiculously early (like 7AM) just so I can go to the town center to do the morning exercise with my villagers in the summer ~ 
Going in early from 4th of July festivities to celebrate with my villagers lol.

So much nostalgia..


----------



## Buster Bunny (Mar 26, 2017)

I saw a fanart of K.K Slider with Parappa The Rapper and I thought he was from a music themed game.
Then I learned that he was actually from Animal Crossing.

I also saw a image of Mr. Resetti and a comment telling he was an annoying character.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Mar 28, 2017)

revika said:


> Getting up ridiculously early (like 7AM) just so I can go to the town center to do the morning exercise with my villagers in the summer



It was 6AM. I remember trying stay up all night to attend it. I crashed out at 7AM and never did it ever again (instead I just time travelled).


----------



## FAZDrawsSC (Mar 29, 2017)

Roscoe being in boxes...  I miss the guy, it pains me when I see him in the City and he doesn't say anything other than insulting me and my hair...


----------



## revika (Mar 29, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> It was 6AM. I remember trying stay up all night to attend it. I crashed out at 7AM and never did it ever again (instead I just time travelled).


6-7, close enough. Either way, very early for someone who was 10-11 on the weekend lol. I felt too guilty to time travel back then.. so I tried my best to get there honestly and exercise with them. But that was part of the fun for me.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 29, 2017)

my first game was new leaf because i'm a young little dingus and never really got enthused with wild world when my friends showed it to me.  when i saw the commercials for new leaf i'm like, "hey, i remember this series," so i bought it like a month after release date

can't remember what I named my first town.  can't help but think i named it neko.  prolly not, tho.

all i can really remember from that town is that i had chevre, snake, velma and monique.  and maybe beau.  maybe.
anyway, snake was my first "oh man, this gon' be gud" villager, but then he moved out.  can't remember why.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 31, 2017)

One of my earliest memories was playing hide and seek with my sister on wild world using the timer, and we took it so seriously. We didn't have any rules or anything, but I remember always lying to her about where I actually was in town. For example i'd lie and tell her that I gave up and then that meant I had to give away my location, and i'd say I was outside when really I was in the museum. LOL. It was so funny when she'd catch me in the museum, and she'd be like you can't run away now I saw you but i'd still do it anyway and make her chase me around the museum. LOL. It's not as fun as it was when we were younger, but it was the most fun we had on wild world whenever we played together. We even used the DS chat LOL, and it's miles shorter than the one for new leaf.


----------



## Britts (Mar 31, 2017)

The first AC game I played was WW when I was much younger, and I found out about it because my cousin brought the game over to my house and let me play. I was hooked and wanted my own DS after that, but they were so popular back then any time my grandma took me to the store to buy one they would be sold out. Then one day she checked me out of school because she had finally found one. She bought me WW and ever since then AC has become super important to me. :')


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 1, 2017)

My first memory of the game is actually when I first started playing. My family bought me a wii and Animal Crossing, and I can remember setting up my town and meeting villagers.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

Importing the GameCube game from Canada as it was originally not planned to be brought to Europe due to the multiple languages it would need. I played it along with a group on Eurogamer and traded on there.


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 2, 2017)

catching a coelacanth!


----------

